# Millers Falls Collet



## 2dogdad (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone know of the availability of a Millers Falls Tools 1/2" collet for a Cat #780 or 781 model A. I know its old, but it came free from grampa, Freddy! Thank you for giving it some thought.:big_boss:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Something like this might be your best chance. Vintage Miller Falls Router Model B Base Model A Motor | eBay
or maybe KIJIJI, Craig's List, etc.


----------



## 2dogdad (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for your concern, I will have to use it as is with the 1/4" collet .


----------



## jamesortiz2832 (May 9, 2016)

2dogdad said:


> Anyone know of the availability of a Millers Falls Tools 1/2" collet for a Cat #780 or 781 model A. I know its old, but it came free from grampa, Freddy! Thank you for giving it some thought.:big_boss:


Sorry, I only have a 780 Model A router. Would that work for you?


----------

